# Need pics of a correct 69 GTO engine compartment (see mine!)



## derbydiva (Jul 18, 2015)

The engine compartment is not stock on the '69 convert I just picked up, PO was in the process of moving battery to the trunk, he removed the PS pump, moved the Alt and made homemade brackets...

Not sure if I'll be able to get rid of the high rise intake as heads were milled to match, not sure how much work was done there, but could really just use some good pics of what the engine compartment should look like- don't need exact or 100% correct, but a good idea. And the wiring- mine's a mess. 

Hate to go off web pics as I don't know if they're accurate at all.

Thanks!
Darcie


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

derbydiva said:


> The engine compartment is not stock on the '69 convert I just picked up, PO was in the process of moving battery to the trunk, he removed the PS pump, moved the Alt and made homemade brackets...
> 
> Not sure if I'll be able to get rid of the high rise intake as heads were milled to match, not sure how much work was done there, but could really just use some good pics of what the engine compartment should look like- don't need exact or 100% correct, but a good idea. And the wiring- mine's a mess.
> 
> ...



Here are a few from a concours '69 it's a Judge but should give you some ideas.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

derbydiva said:


> The engine compartment is not stock on the '69 convert I just picked up, PO was in the process of moving battery to the trunk, he removed the PS pump, moved the Alt and made homemade brackets...
> 
> Not sure if I'll be able to get rid of the high rise intake as heads were milled to match, not sure how much work was done there, but could really just use some good pics of what the engine compartment should look like- don't need exact or 100% correct, but a good idea. And the wiring- mine's a mess.
> 
> ...



A few of a standard '69 GTO cept the first pic


----------



## derbydiva (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, that's something to aspire to! Beautifully done. Thx it helps. 
Any shots of the back of firewall, wiring etc? 

Darcie


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Darcie, are you aware of the Ultimate GTO Picture site? I'll be you can find everything you might want to see there, and then some. It's a great resource for things like this.

Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site

Bear


----------



## derbydiva (Jul 18, 2015)

BearGFR said:


> Hey Darcie, are you aware of the Ultimate GTO Picture site? I'll be you can find everything you might want to see there, and then some. It's a great resource for things like this.
> 
> Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site
> 
> Bear


No I wasn't, will definitely check it out. Thanks!
Darcie


----------

